

Show HN: AnonySurfer.com – Distributed anonymous web/HTTP proxy and VPN - alexS
https://anonysurfer.com

======
Nyr
Sorry to break your bubble, but you are not going to last.

Man, you are selling PPTP VPN on a $14/year VPS... and no, RamNode will not
let you run public proxies either. Nor will do Atlantic.net in your $1/month
VPS.

Nice try, but... no.

------
yc1010
Good site tho you might get in trouble over the anonymous mailer functionality
and endup with ips being blacklisted or your service being kicked of from
Digital Ocean which you seem to use.

~~~
yc1010
...on further thinking might be a good idea to remove it altogether

The site is a proxy (and a good one it seems) trying to include this anonymous
mailer seems like a bolted unrelated feature that does not improve the main
service and could if anything harm it

Starting off young programmers make mistakes of just because they can do
something they should code it :) but its often best to step back and ask "what
is the aim of X and how does it improve Y". Example: web developers adding
scrolling text and flash intro pages to sites in 90s/early 00s, not because it
was needed (quite the opposite from usability point of view) but because "they
just could"

------
techload
I tested on a pretty normal website and was greeted by this warning: "You must
subscribe to surf this kind of content! Note, we block pornography. You must
subscribe to surf. ".

~~~
alexS
thanks for reporting -- i've weakened the javascript a bit on that front. what
site did you visit?

~~~
tokenizerrr
You seem to simply be scanning the DOM for keywords. The first site I happened
to try contained the word "gay" in one of the headlines, and surely enough
[http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay](http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay) is also
blocked. Doing this on the client side through javascript seems hopeless btw.

------
alexS
[https://join.me/665-651-418](https://join.me/665-651-418)

~~~
pritambaral
What this^ is: A flash widget with a VNC view into a Windows computer running
Chrome with the Google Analytics page of anonysurfer.com open

------
aiaf
Web-based proxies are not anonymous. Specifically, Javascript proxification is
lacking in all of them, and your IP address will leak one way or the other.

------
jcr
alexS, I spotted what might be a trivial bug (or could be a feature ;-) but
instead of posting it here, I decided to email it to your
founders<at>anonysurfer.com address just to be safe.

